# My new V6 is parked outside!



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Just picked it up this morning! Oooh it's lovely... ;D


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Congrats Raven! Â 

Are you the first forum member to get theirs delivered? Â

Get those piccys posted.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Thanks - I'll take a picture now if anyone can tell me how to put them on the Forum? :-/


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

What colour and spec etc.... Can you make Bicester (AMD) on Saturday to let us all have a drool


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Enjoy! I think everyone has been sharing your wait  and now look forward to the reviews.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

> Thanks - I'll take a picture now if anyone can tell me how to put them on the Forum? :-/


You have IM.


----------



## EighTT (Jun 10, 2003)

Very cool! Enjoy, and be sure to share your thoughts about the car, both positive and negative.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

> Very cool! Â Enjoy, and be sure to share your thoughts about the car, both positive and negative. Â


I wouldn't expect too many negative thoughts if I were you


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> You have IM. Â


Thanks Aidan - actually, I'll do it a bit later. Wax Wizard's currently working his magic, and she's not currently looking her best. 

I've only driven her about 20 miles, but first impressions as follows:
1. Lovely engine noise
2. Very easy to drive in Drive mode. I haven't taken the revs very high, but it feels very fast
3. Just driving around SW London I reset the computer and averaged about 8mpg . I'm sure it will be better with more normal driving.
4. Shifts are so rapid, the car storms ahead in one lovely surge - and this is just in Drive.
5. I keep banging my head just above the driver's door - I guess my Roadster was slightly higher here. :-/

That's about it for now, will post again when I've got something else to say (ie when I've driven it a bit more).


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

> Thanks Aidan - actually, I'll do it a bit later. Wax Wizard's currently working his magic,


Understood.

Say hello to Mark for me, and don't forget to keep him fully supplied with cups of tea & biccies.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Well done. Enjoy. ;D


----------



## TTombo (May 7, 2002)

I can hear your engine note all the way from hampshire  Sounds great!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2003)

I banged my head as well on a V6 test drive yesterday having just got out my roadster .I have noticed hesitation pulling away at roundabouts whilst coasting towards them !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Foiel (May 8, 2002)

Congratulations !!!  

what tyres do you have as OEM ??

ENJOY IT !

pics pics pics pics pics !!!


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

nice one mate, the v6 sure sounds great ;D. enjoy.

Ive about a week to go till my R32 arrives ;D. cant funkin wait.


----------



## pumaro (Apr 17, 2003)

Congrats and Enjoy the sunny day but gently ease her into cruise mode.
  .

If your an old time Raver lock on to 91.8fm.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for the comments. I went for the 7 spoke alloys. The car is Moro Blue with Anis interior.

Having the car sitting outside with Mark working on it is a bit like that VX220 advert with the car on top of a big pillar-like rock - ie I can't drive it. :'(


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Excellent. I bet it sounds lovely, especially just pulling away...


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Thanks for the comments. I went for the 7 spoke alloys. The car is Moro Blue with Anis interior.
> 
> Having the car sitting outside with Mark working on it is a bit like that VX220 advert with the car on top of a big pillar-like rock - ie I can't drive it. :'(


Personally, I think I would have waited a few weeks before getting Mark to do his magic. At least that way you could have got over the initial urge to drive it 24/7...


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> The car is Moro Blue with Anis interior.


Never seen this combo, sounds great, get those pics posted up (with WW doing his work on it maybe? ;D)


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

congrats, enjoy as I'm sure you will!

Come to AmD on Saturday, it'll be a nice day and will get some runniing in miles on it.. 

Mark is supposed to be dropping by soon when do you think he'll be leaving you?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Congrats Raven!

Make sure Mark polishes the slits on the front valance - he might go into auto pilot and miss the new extra inch at the bottom. 

Tell him John from Edinburgh says hi and the two cars are still gleaming!


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

well done - bring it up to leeds for us to have a look ;D


----------



## Marc_in_the_US (Aug 8, 2003)

> 5. I keep banging my head just above the driver's door - I guess my Roadster was slightly higher here. :-/


How tall are you??


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Have you got yer seat lowered?


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

well done - congratz!

Envious of Surrey


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Congrats! I'm sure you will need no encouragement to enjoy 

Moro and Anis sounds a nice combination  Be good to see some piccies 

Jackie x


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

got mauritius with anis - works well - enjoy the car !! - piccies pleaze!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2003)

;Dpics,pics,pics 
also of anis interior,not a coulour in brochure i'v seen!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I don't even know while I'm writing this to wish you all the best with your pride and joy because you won't be reading this - you'll be out in it enjoying yourself ;D ;D

Congratulations.

Graham


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......nice one Raven! You beat EighTT to it! Let's get some pics as Moro hasn't been picyured on a V6 as far as I know?


----------



## EighTT (Jun 10, 2003)

> .......nice one Raven! Â You beat EighTT to it!


My TTR was completed late August and was projected to be on the boat on 9/5. However, it missed the boat! So it's still at the port in Germany and the delay cost me about 10 days.

I figured some UK TTCs would probably beat me, but I should have a 3.2 TTR before the UK (or so I am assuming).


----------



## zippySF (May 28, 2003)

Less than a week now for me, hopefully.

Congrats, Raven.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

You're first to the post! ;D

Giles had a _guaranteed_ delivery of June for a 3.2. It was also _100% confirmed_ that it would do 0-60 in "under 6 seconds" and be "considerably quicker than the 225" but I believe he cancelled and went for a 225 instead : :-*

Well done Raven. I hope you really enjoy it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2003)

lucky man


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Thanks guys for all the comments! I've just got back from a pre-planned night on the beers (was very tempted to cancel - I kept fiddling with the keys in my pocket) and spent the last 5 minutes checking her out. ;D
Re banging my head - I'm 6"3 and come to think of it, I didn't check the height adjuster, so will sort that out tomorrow. [smiley=oops.gif]

I've a trip to the south-west tomorrow on business and for once I can't wait for the early start. ;D

Mark (Wax Wizard) did a fantastic job - didn't think the car would look better than when I collected it from the dealer, but of course, it did. I know I'm going to be awake half the night worrying about someone keying it or worse :-/....

I'll take some piccies tomorrow. By the way, first impressions of the body kit on Moro Blue is that it is very subtle, and the spoiler looks like a spoiler should look - ie reasonably substantial.

If I can get a pass from the wife, I'll come to the meet on Saturday. 

Cheers,

Ed


----------



## Victor_F (May 6, 2002)

Fantastic news -enjoy it. I can't wait for mine... I wonder where it is ??? If you got yours from the same dealer, Battersea Audi, now Dovercourt Battersea did you get a pre-order or was it a proper order?


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

Congratualtions Ed, can't wait to see the pics - same ext. colour as I've ordered 

Enjoy!


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

your a lucky guy, well done!!!!!!!! i saw one at the stealer yesterday and I WANT ONE SOOOOO BAD. Any chance of a swap??? ;D


----------



## Marc_in_the_US (Aug 8, 2003)

> Re banging my head - I'm 6"3 and come to think of it, I didn't check the height adjuster, so will sort that out tomorrow. [smiley=oops.gif]
> 
> I'll take some piccies tomorrow.
> 
> ...


So, did lowering the seat help at all?

Pictures please!!! ;D
and congrats again. Me jealous!


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> So, did lowering the seat help at all?
> 
> Pictures please!!! Â ;D
> and congrats again. Me jealous! Â


Yep - lowering the seat did help! Pics will definitely happen tomorrow. Sorry about the delay - there's a good reason which I won't go into. :

Today I drove down to Dorchester and back - nice to run the car in a bit, with the occasional dab of the throttle to hear the growl... 8)

One thing I have noticed, the engine is SO much quieter than my 225. This means that when cruising at 70mph, it feels like a totally different car. The only downside of this is that when changing gear manually, you have to keep glancing at the dash to check which gear you're in. With the stereo on especially.

I drove mainly in Drive, but there's a definite incentive to drive in Manual because that way you know what the box is going to do. For example, if you're doing 50mph in Drive and floor it, it may take a bit longer to change down (because it had pre-selected a higher gear) whereas in Manual you anticipate this by clicking the paddle just before flooring it. Sorry, probably haven't explained it very well...:-/

I always used to coast to traffic lights in my old manual TT and I have to say, it's great to be able to do this on the DSG. It takes a lot of the uncertainty about what's going to happen next.

So, really loving it so far, but cannot wait to it's run in and I can really get to know the gearbox. It's a real case of changing your driving style and I imagine after a while it will be second nature.

BTW, I saw about 6 other TTs, and none of them acknowledged me. :'(


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> BTW, I saw about 6 other TTs, and none of them acknowledged me. :'(


miserable sods - give em a good shoeing


----------



## RobbieTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Fantastic news. Begining to wonder if the 3.2 was just a dream! Really missing mine now....


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES
PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Richard (Apr 25, 2003)

Glad you like it - there's nothing like the day-in day-out experience of ownership.

Mine's at the paintshop apparently (probably forming a queue) - so should get it shortly. ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Mine's at the paintshop


B&Q?


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Oh, just remembered, in case anyone's interested, over today's 250 mile trip, I averaged 55mph and 29.9mpg. [smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## EighTT (Jun 10, 2003)

Raven,

I would like to know what you think of the suspension. Â My 225 TTR has H&R Coilovers and I'll probably swap them to the 3.2, if H&R agrees that the specs are close enough to do so.

However, I wanted to drive the new OEM suspension first, which is supposedly stiffer and more sporting.

How did it feel to you? Â How does it compare to a stock 225 (non-S line).


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> Raven,
> 
> I would like to know what you think of the suspension. Â My 225 TTR has H&R Coilovers and I'll probably swap them to the 3.2, if H&R agrees that the specs are close enough to do do.
> 
> ...


Hi Marc. Actually, I'm not really in a position to comment as my old TTR had the standard suspension which was around in 2001. I didn't lower it or anything. The 3.2 actually feels tighter (mainly because it's a coupe I imagine) and although the car is (someone correct me if I'm wrong) lower than my 2001 TTR, it doesn't really feel any stiffer.

Sorry for the ambigious reply - I think the overall increase in quality and smoothness has outweighed anything else in terms of ride.


----------



## EighTT (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks, and I'm Brad BTW.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> Thanks, and I'm Brad BTW. Â


Doh. Sorry :


----------



## Marc_in_the_US (Aug 8, 2003)

He he.. I"M Marc - obviously Â 

and by the way, that comment:



> For example, if you're doing 50mph in Drive and floor it, it may take a bit longer to change down (because it had pre-selected a higher gear) whereas in Manual you anticipate this by clicking the paddle just before flooring it. Sorry, probably haven't explained it very well...


totally makes sense to me.

However, I do have a question: if you're in Manual, in 5th gear for example & cruising at a constant mph, how fast does it feel from the time you downshift manually (left paddle click) and the time it's ready to "go" i.e. when you can mash the loud pedal and pick up acceleration?

Thanks!
-Marc

PS: can't wait for pics Â ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

oooh Raven many congratulations... 8)

I like Anis (with blue) too ;D

L


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Don't give him congrats - just egg him on to get those damn pics posted


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......PICS, PICS, PICS!!!....... ;D Have you removed the vacum pipe on the exaust yet as per the R32 boys?.......


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

come on wheres the piccies - you still cant be driving it ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Marc_in_the_US (Aug 8, 2003)

Maybe Ed didn't _really_ get his 3.2 TT yet and he's just teasing us.. ;D

J/K, I'm sure he has "a good reason which I won't go into".. :


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

I didn't like the standard alloys offered on the TTC V6 and my dealer assured me when I placed my order today that I could have cross spokes as a no-cost option. But when I try to select this option on the Audi website configurator, it rejects it as non-compliant. Which is right?

By the way Audi have had more than a year to produce brochures for the V6 and they still haven't issued them. What an outfit!

Jock


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Jock - Edin Audi have a Morro Blue V6 coming in for a quick sale - no further details on spec though /


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Thanks - I know. It has the Anis interior, which is not my cup of tea! I believe that Stirling have a Missano Red arrrving soon - no further details.

I note that you are going for the Avus Silver, which wheels have you opted for?

Jock


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

The Missano came and went even before it had one drive as a demo - they currently have a Glacier Blue - BLue Leather V6 - circa Â£30500
The Missano had black/alacantra - not very nice at all but is currently to be seen driving around Stirling.

I have gone for the 9 spokers - I just don't like the new wheels Â 

However I am sad enough to be going to Edin on Saturday for a test drive through there.....hehe....sometimes waiting is the hardest thing.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> I didn't like the standard alloys offered on the TTC V6 and my dealer assured me when I placed my order today that I could have cross spokes as a no-cost option. Â But when I try to select this option on the Audi website configurator, it rejects it as non-compliant. Â Which is right?
> 
> By the way Audi have had more than a year to produce brochures for the V6 and they still haven't issued them. Â What an outfit!
> 
> Jock


Jock,

Cross spokes are a no cost option for 180s, 225s and 3.2s.

Dundee Audi have a misano 3.2 demo with cross spokes. Disnae suit the car one little bit. [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]

................didn't let a little matter like that spoil the test drive though.


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Vagman

Thanks - that is what the Audi price list (such as it is) suggests. But the web configurator won't accept either the 9 spoke or cross spoke option for the V6. It states that a suspension modification is required by Gmbh and then rejects them.

If a suspension mod is required, what is it and what impact does it have on handling? Anyone please?

Have you gone for the same interior for your new V6?

Jock


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> Vagman
> 
> Thanks - that is what the Audi price list (such as it is) suggests. But the web configurator won't accept either the 9 spoke or cross spoke option for the V6. It states that a suspension modification is required by Gmbh and then rejects them.
> 
> ...


No suspension mods required for 3.2, although it is not the same set up that currently features on 180s and 225s.

From Jan 02, all TTs were supplied with 9 spokes and lowered sports suspension, aka quattro GmbH. Maybe that's why the configurator is giving you grief.

Standard TTs, i.e. non UK spec, are supplied with the normal sports suspension and 17 inch alloys only. If overseas TT buyers want to personalise their TT then they can buy into the Audi Exclusive programme which includes suspension lowering and bigger alloys.

With regards to the interior on my forthcoming 3.2 quattro, yep I'm going for all black again. 8)


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

OT.......cheers Vagman for all the GREAT Avus sig pics, I luv 'em! ;D.......


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

Enjoy the car...I see a Big John Drivetrain course in your future...funny that ;D

Regards
M


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> Standard TTs, i.e. non UK spec, are supplied with the normal sports suspension and 17 inch alloys only.


Being pendantic and at the risk of confusing everyone :

"UK Spec" (according to Audi UK HQ) is actually without the lowered suspension and RSTT wheels!!
When Audi UK have cars made for them, they start with UK Spec and then add the option of the lowered suspension and RSTT wheels!

Strange but true. :-/


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Lucky...

Battersea Audi said i could have one of the first batch of V6 roadsters they're getting in late December, January. Only problem is i've found it a lot cheaper elsewhere.

An ex-car salesman i know thinks the dealer might be dodgy as they only want a small deposit. what do i do????


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Small deposit - Â£500 - thats standard. January sounds about right for the TTR V6 as IIRC orders can be taken in October.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> Jock - Edin Audi have a Morro Blue V6 coming in for a quick sale - no further details on spec though /


Moro, Anis, CD Changer, Bose, Concert and cup holders - just turned it down despite getting a fab offer on my 225 as part ex - I would have to write a cheque for less than Â£5k  - I'll post the review of my test drive tonight to explain why :-/


----------



## Victor_F (May 6, 2002)

l8_0rgy,
Audi UK unbelievably pulled Battersea Audi's franchise  last week so they can no longer sell "new" Audis though they remain an approved Audi service centre for warranties and service so I'd get on an order list elsewhere quick. 
My order for a V6 Coupe was already in production so I'll still be taking delivery from them and because of the quality of after sales service they will be my first choice ;D for any future (hopefully not) warranty work and servicing.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I've just taken some pics and emailed them to AidanB who has offered to put them on the Forum for me. Sorry about the delay.

She getting nicely run in now - I have just put another 200 miles this morning. 

Marc - in answer to your question about cruising in 5th and then moving down a gear, well it depends. If you take your foot off the accelerator the gearbox pre-selects the lower gear and it's lightning quick. However, if you are accelerating in 5th, and then switch to 4th, it will take longer. I found on the motorway this morning it's best when you are in 6th and then need some speed, because whatever you do, you know that 5th will have been pre-selected.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> Being pendantic and at the risk of confusing everyone :
> 
> "UK Spec" (according to Audi UK HQ) is actually without the lowered suspension and RSTT wheels!!
> When Audi UK have cars made for them, they start with UK Spec and then add the option of the lowered suspension and RSTT wheels!
> ...


Thanks ScoTTy 

I stand corrected.


----------



## Marc_in_the_US (Aug 8, 2003)

> Marc - in answer to your question about cruising in 5th and then moving down a gear, well it depends. If you take your foot off the accelerator the gearbox pre-selects the lower gear and it's lightning quick. However, if you are accelerating in 5th, and then switch to 4th, it will take longer. I found on the motorway this morning it's best when you are in 6th and then need some speed, because whatever you do, you know that 5th will have been pre-selected.


Thanks Ed, that makes sense. When you're in 5th and crusing or accelerating, the second shaft has pre-selected 6th instead of 4th, so if you need 4th it'll take longer to switch - although I'm not sure it's as long as it may seem (after all, BMW's SMG can switch gears in 80ms - and they're all on the same shaft!)

BTW if you have the chance, could you check out the DSG FAQ that I've put together to try and answer a few outstanding items:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/YaBB.pl?board=WebTTForum;action=display;num=1063932279

You can see I have a question in there (#10) that was raised after your first experience noted a few pages above Â ;D

Thanks!
-Marc


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> When you're in 5th and crusing or accelerating, the second shaft has pre-selected 6th instead of 4th, so if you need 4th it'll take longer to switch - although I'm not sure it's as long as it may seem (after all, BMW's SMG can switch gears in 80ms - and they're all on the same shaft!)


I've been told that the longest it takes i.e. if it totally fails to predict the next required gear is 0.09sec compared with a normal change of 0.02sec.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> I've been told that the longest it takes i.e. if it totally fails to predict the next required gear is 0.09sec compared with a normal change of 0.02sec.


Exactly - when I say it takes longer to shift, it's all relative - ie it's still way ahead of any SMG or tiptronic box I've tried in the past.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Yep, totally agree, this box is unlike any other slush box I've ever driven in the past. I'm well up for it!.......


----------



## RobbieTT (Sep 6, 2003)

All this talk is driving me crazy!! When am I really going to get my V6??


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

> l8_0rgy,
> Audi UK unbelievably pulled Battersea Audi's franchise Â  last week so they can no longer sell "new" Audis though they remain an approved Audi service centre for warranties and service so I'd get on an order list elsewhere quick.
> My order for a V6 Coupe was already in production so I'll still be taking delivery from them and because of the quality of after sales service they will be my first choice Â ;D for any future (hopefully not) warranty work and servicing.


I got my 180 from Battersea last December - brand new and have had 4 seperate problems with it so far; the drivers window will occasionly go down when you want it to go up!! The alarm goes off too sensitively, the automatic locking system needed replacing as it didn't work properly and the lock for the "glove compartment" needed looking at as it didn't lock properly!!

Not something you'd expect from a new car...

Shame that Audi UK have taken away their rights to sell new cars, i wonder why???????


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> Thanks Ed, that makes sense. When you're in 5th and crusing or accelerating, the second shaft has pre-selected 6th instead of 4th, so if you need 4th it'll take longer to switch - although I'm not sure it's as long as it may seem (after all, BMW's SMG can switch gears in 80ms - and they're all on the same shaft!)
> 
> BTW if you have the chance, could you check out the DSG FAQ that I've put together to try and answer a few outstanding items:
> 
> ...


Marc - regarding questions 11 and 12, sadly I don't have cruise control anymore (the car was pre-specced so I didn't have a say ). But I will answer 10 more fully once she's run in a bit more. I haven't really been flooring the throttle yet... : Cheers, Ed


----------



## Marc_in_the_US (Aug 8, 2003)

> But I will answer 10 more fully once she's run in a bit more. I haven't really been flooring the throttle yet... : Cheers, Ed


Thanks Ed, appreciate you looking into the DSG FAQ.
Too bad you don't have cruise control, I surprised it's even an option in Europe! Â 

I'm actually going to test-drive a 3.2 next week, so I'll be sure to try these out myselft and post answers. Â 

Regarding break-in however, I'm not sure if anyone's seen this, it's supposedly the "most controvesial motorsports page on the 'net". Talks about it's actually bad *NOT* to push your engine when it's new, as it wouldn't properly seal some piston rings.. interesting reading:

http://www.mototuneusa.com/break_in_secrets.htm

Take care, and good w-e to you all! Â ;D
-Marc


----------

